# Who's using a DIY Split?



## Zee

I've spent my snowboarding budget already this year (passes, kids camp, Karakorams etc.) so it looks like I'm going to cut my own board. I have a 160 Mullet that will probably do the job.

Who else has cut their board, how has it worked out?


----------



## killclimbz

DIY's are alright. Really they work fine. The biggest draw back is having to fix your stance and no inside metal edge when touring. Not a big deal until you get on some steep side hill. They you are really wanting that metal edge. Crampons will help alleviate that problem though. Does Karakorum come with a kit for a DIY install? I know they are compatible with the Voile pattern so I didn't know if they had considered the DIY market. Shouldn't be too hard to do it, but it would be nice if they had hardware for the conversion.


----------



## Zee

Karakoram is all over the DIY, so all I will need to do is follow their instructions on cutting the board and buying skins.

I am a bit worried about the lack of an inside edge, but I don;t think I am skilled enough to put one in.


----------



## killclimbz

You don't need the inside edge, it's just nice in certain situations. I go out with a couple of guys who have DIY's. Just get some crampons with your Karakorum's just in case it gets hairy. Looks like in Cananda that can happen often enough to warrant having a pair.


----------



## Zee

Karakoram is coming out with crampons pretty soon, I'll be starting the season on mellower terrain anyway. Pretty stoked about it, and working my ass off to build up my endurance.


----------



## killclimbz

Yeah, I would just put in your order for crampons as soon as you can. You will most likely not need them until late January, early February anyhow. You need good coverage to even consider going up stuff where you would need that sort of grip. At least that has been my experience around here.


----------



## mdc

I bought 2 decks at a yard sale this summer I'm going to split. After I split those 2 and have some time on them, I'll think about splitting one of my good/favorite boards.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Do splittie kits ever come with edges? I have buddies that worked at ski tuning shops for years, and would be very comfortable installing inside edges on a DIY split.


----------



## killclimbz

They do not come with the inside edges. Every board is different. As you said though, your local repair shop should be able to do it, and they should have the materials necessary.


----------



## jeri534

Triple8Sol said:


> Do splittie kits ever come with edges? I have buddies that worked at ski tuning shops for years, and would be very comfortable installing inside edges on a DIY split.


I might be splitting my 158 SL-R this winter, are you thinking about splitting one of yours?


----------



## Triple8Sol

jeri534 said:


> I might be splitting my 158 SL-R this winter, are you thinking about splitting one of yours?


Like I said earlier: don't do it! I might get a split or make one next season, not this year.


----------



## AKtracks

*DIY split*

I'm looking for a cheap (that way if I FUBAR it I'm not out a stack of cash) deck to DIY into a split. I was considering a 5150 Vice 166W (yeah, I'm a big bastid). Any out there try splitting one of these?
I figure if this works out I can drop coin on a manufactured split, or DIY a decent deck with less worries of making a mistake.

Thanks


----------



## killclimbz

Not a great board but it should work. The only thing I have heard to not split is something like a honeycomb core that Palmers have. There are probably a few other synthetic type cores out there. Carbon stringers and such are not a problem.

Really though, it's not that hard to split any board. The cut doesn't have to be perfect. As long as you have two skis out of it, the edges will match up when you put it into split mode. Might be ugly, but it'll work fine.


----------



## jeri534

Do yourself a favor and get some karakoram splitboard clips if you're going to go the DIY route, I was able to check these out, and there is a huge difference in board stiffness when using these clips compared to the chinese hooks that that voile kit uses.

Splitboard Clips


----------



## AKtracks

Yeah, I checked out the Karakorams and was planning on going that direction for the binding/clip kit regardless of deck.


----------



## Zee

I've got Karakoram's coming. After crunching some numbers I can get a factory split if I sell off the gear I'm not using.
90% sure if it's factory, it will be a Never Summer. I am completely torn between the Heritage and the Summit.


----------



## baldylox

Finally finished mine up.


----------



## linvillegorge

Nice work man! Looks good! Did you epoxy the base where you installed the hardware?


----------



## Mysticfalcon

cifex said:


> Finally finished mine up.


That might be some kind of record. 2 Years?


----------



## baldylox

Yes, I used Gorilla Epoxy to seal everything up except where the hooks are at tip and tail. If I remember correctly, there was just plastic there though. At first I had the wood screws for the pucks but yesterday I replaced the two closest to the edge on each puck with T-nuts. I was trying to give the board a little reverse camber at the nose last night but it didn't do much of anything. Made a little jig and let is heat up over the stove for a half hour. The setback is pretty extreme though (prob 3+ inches) so I don't think nose dive will be an issue even though it is a 159. 

Also, for my two cents, I think the way the binders connect to the plates is an extremely lame pain in the ass. Those tnuts need to sit in something so I don't have to hold them with pliers in one hand, a screwdriver in the other and trying to adjust them with my chin. 

Apologies for my grammatical laziness.


----------

